# Translating Hokes Books



## rusty (Feb 18, 2012)

Hoke Refining Precious Metals translated into the language of your choice then uploaded into Google Docs where anyone is able to download the file do a share of the editing and spell check then upload the work back into G-Docs.

If there is enough interest in this project I can translate Hokes Testing Precious Metals along with some other unprotected copyright material previously posted on the gold forum.

This could turn into a very exciting project if we have some cooperation with volunteers to help with the editing and spell checking of these documents.

You can PM me with your requests.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 29, 2012)

I am interested in translating into a german version, whereby the size of Hoke´s book will make this a long project.
As for using automated translating software:
Warning!
This is no good solution. First of all, none of these software solutions work satisfiying. That does not mean according to high standards. They don´t even meet the lowest standards of a 3-year old child.
then again you are dealing with hazerous chemicals, which do have different names in english than in many other languages and can not very well be translated.
That can lead to dangerous results. Also english units such as ounce, lbs, gallons etc. need not only to be translated, but also recalculated to the metric system.
All in all, it takes a chemist to be able to translate these documents properly and safely for the reader. 
I am translating some of the stuff I stumble upon for my german readers and believe me, no "stupid" software on this planet can do this, today.


----------



## rusty (Mar 29, 2012)

Marcel said:


> I am interested in translating into a german version, whereby the size of Hoke´s book will make this a long project.
> As for using automated translating software:
> Warning!
> This is no good solution. First of all, none of these software solutions work satisfiying. That does not mean according to high standards. They don´t even meet the lowest standards of a 3-year old child.
> ...



Marcel no matter how tedious the task on translating Hokes becomes do not loose sight of your goal to complete the project. I agree that software translation is more than lacking in its abitlity to acuratelt translate from one language into another, only a human can accomplish this with accuracey.

IMHO translating the English measurments from the current version into metric would be a great accomplishment for future generations who happen accross the writings of Ms. Hoke.

When I had taken on the task of scanning Hokes "Refining Precious Metals Wastes" using OCR software, I spent days going over the scanned version making corrections. Unfortunatley the fist copy was released with a page or two missing, forum members were quick to spot the error.

Again keep up the good work.


----------



## jack_burton (Mar 29, 2012)

I have a cousin who does German/English translation for a living. Legal documents, Technical, so forth. I have no idea what she charges, but if there is interest I can find out.


----------

